# Rare Betta?



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

Are orange bettas rare? If so, how rare? I have only seen them maybe about twice in a 10 year period. And I go to a lot of pet stores. It's a good stress reliever  One thing I always do is look at the bettas. Orange is a color I never see.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its not as common as red and blue but its not extremely rare either. I have seen more of them popping up in pet stores over the past year or so.


----------

